# Gloria Naugle 'Crimson'



## paphioland (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## likespaphs (Jul 3, 2009)

holy crap!
that's fan-freakin'-tastic!


----------



## ohio-guy (Jul 3, 2009)

That is remarkable....it sure shows how nice the cross can be. So often, it is wonky


----------



## Ayreon (Jul 3, 2009)

Wohohohoooo..... GN has been on my wishlist for awhile, but now it looks like I can't get just ANY GN. That's the most fantastic clone of it I have seen.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> holy crap!...



My thoughts exactly!!! OMG what a huge bloom. :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 3, 2009)

Man, that is one heck of a flower! Now the only questions I have are - is that typical sized for the cross and where can I get one?!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 3, 2009)

Fantastic!!! So big!!! I want one!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Hera (Jul 3, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool:Holy Moly!!!!!!!!!!:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Elena (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow! Enormous and almost perfect!


----------



## Roslyn (Jul 3, 2009)

My goodness! What a stunner. GN has just shot to the top of my wish list.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow! :smitten:


----------



## Gilda (Jul 3, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW !!!!:drool::drool: Beautiful !!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 3, 2009)

S**t that's beautiful! 
You people make me soooo jealous!


----------



## ncart (Jul 3, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Scott Ware (Jul 3, 2009)

That's outstanding. One of the best I've ever seen - or even imagined.


----------



## emydura (Jul 3, 2009)

Astonishing flower. 

David


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 3, 2009)

Scott Ware said:


> That's outstanding. One of the best I've ever seen - or even imagined.


AMAZING!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## bench72 (Jul 3, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> holy crap!
> that's fan-freakin'-tastic!





KyushuCalanthe said:


> ....where can I get one?!





Roslyn said:


> ....GN has just shot to the top of my wish list.





Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> ....You people make me soooo jealous!




sentiments I totally concurr with!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 3, 2009)

I've got to hand it to you on that one. It's the best one I've ever seen. Good shape, as well as color, not the mention that great size. Good work. Is that one of your crosses?


----------



## Candace (Jul 3, 2009)

> holy crap!
> that's fan-freakin'-tastic!



Yup.


----------



## jblanford (Jul 3, 2009)

That is just awesome, now I want one, OMG we'll see...... Jim


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG!! That's gorgeous!!! I had never liked this cross at all... this hast just changed with one single photo... Amazing plant!!!


----------



## paphioland (Jul 3, 2009)

Bob in Albany said:


> I've got to hand it to you on that one. It's the best one I've ever seen. Good shape, as well as color, not the mention that great size. Good work. Is that one of your crosses?



Thanks for the feedback. No it is not my cross. I have had this for about 6 years. I bloomed it before about 3 yrs ago and it was as nice but didn't take a picture. I do like this one. It stands out from across the greenhouse.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jul 3, 2009)

Are you going to cross it?


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, this is a very small hand or a very large beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## fbrem (Jul 4, 2009)

sweet lord mother of moses that is a remarkable flower.

Forrest


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 4, 2009)

that is the best one ever! :clap:


----------



## e-spice (Jul 4, 2009)

Truly amazing.

e-spice


----------



## Wendy (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow! Tell me you are going to have that judged???!!!!


----------



## Jorch (Jul 4, 2009)

WOW!!!! :drool:


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 4, 2009)

That poor Lynleigh Koopowitz must feel so inferior.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 4, 2009)

This is a very fine bloom. The only flawn I see is the unbalanced color in the dorsal. Everything else is fantastic!


----------



## Faan (Jul 4, 2009)

Stunning. Well done.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2009)

Wooohooooo!  
Thanx for sharing, should be awardable!


----------



## swamprad (Jul 5, 2009)

Took my breath away!


----------



## labskaus (Jul 6, 2009)

That's by far the best Gloria Naugle I've seen! Very, very impressive and most beautiful!
Great, deep colour and the shape is hard to beat. I see that slightly asymetric colour in the dorsal mentioned by Rick, but I would still consider this flower awardable.

Best wishes, Carsten


----------



## toddybear (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG! An award winner in my books!


----------



## mkline3 (Jul 8, 2009)

THats one of the most impressive flowers I've ever seen a pic of!


----------



## paphioland (Jul 25, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> This is a very fine bloom. The only flawn I see is the unbalanced color in the dorsal. Everything else is fantastic!









Look at micranthum. The markings and color are in no way symetrical. This is an exceptional micranthum even in spite of its am/aos lol. When looking at hybrids you have to keep in mind the parents.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 31, 2009)

Stunning! I've always been stopped by GN, but they don't measure up to this one. The photo is also excellent: close enough, great sharpness and light.


----------

